# Bulk Liquid Malt



## woodwormm (27/9/12)

It seems Coopers do a 28kg bucket of Liquid Malt Extract... 

trouble is, i don't have fridge space to store it, will it store ok in a 'cool' spot like a cellar? it's essentially sugar so I can't see what could go off? 

opinions?


----------



## fraser_john (27/9/12)

Biggest problem would be oxidation. If you kept it cool and under a layer of CO2 whenever you drained some out, it might last a bit.


----------



## felten (27/9/12)

Got a vacuum sealer?


----------



## Bats (27/9/12)

What's a 28kg bucket of liquid malt worth?


----------



## DU99 (27/9/12)

i reckon about $180-$200


----------



## sponge (27/9/12)

Go AG and you won't have this problem h34r:


----------



## Armstrong (27/9/12)

fraser_john said:


> Biggest problem would be oxidation. If you kept it cool and under a layer of CO2 whenever you drained some out, it might last a bit.



Liquid Malt is too dense to oxidise. 

If stored outside with no lid, a hard skin will form on the top, but underneath would be contamination free.

Bottom line is, it does not need refrigeration ... a layer of alcohol on the top between uses will stop any mold growing on the surface.


----------



## woodwormm (27/9/12)

Bats said:


> What's a 28kg bucket of liquid malt worth?


I havent actually sourced one yet, but i have confirmed with Coopers they make one, and they won't sell from the brewery... 

but Jovial Monk is listing them at $145
http://www.jovialmonk.com.au/kits.htm




sponge said:


> Go AG and you won't have this problem h34r:


only a matter of time before one of _YOU_ turn up


----------



## pcmfisher (28/9/12)

How will you be dispensing it?


----------



## Pennywise (28/9/12)

Don't they usually come with a honey gate or some such doodad? Or at least a tap hole in the tin to fit one?


----------



## sponge (28/9/12)

printed forms section said:


> only a matter of time before one of _YOU_ turn up



It'll solve ALL of your brewing problems... EVER!






....and then open up a whole nother bag o' worms of problems. God bless brewing...


----------



## ben_sa (28/9/12)

I didnt think Jovial Monk was in business anymore?


----------



## woodwormm (28/9/12)

ben_sa said:


> I didnt think Jovial Monk was in business anymore?


yeah, hard to tell from their website...

wrong side of town for me anyways. Coopers suggested if i'm keen i could see if Amanda at Beerbelly would order one in for me. 

was just trying to see if it's worth it. buying in bulk doesn't save anything if it spoils before you use it.


----------



## Diesel80 (28/9/12)

printed forms section said:


> yeah, hard to tell from their website...
> 
> wrong side of town for me anyways. Coopers suggested if i'm keen i could see if Amanda at Beerbelly would order one in for me.
> 
> was just trying to see if it's worth it. buying in bulk doesn't save anything if it spoils before you use it.




Got any U-Brew-it places nearby? I reckon you could negotiate with them and probably pay less than the $12-$13 a tin it costs from a HBS. They have massive drums of coopers malt onsite. usually L,D and Amber aswell. 

Just a thought.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## np1962 (28/9/12)

If you are interested Briess Liquid Extracts are available in 15kg 'Growlers'. More of a 10L Cube actually.
Same varieties available as their 1.5kg tubs listed on my site HERE and HERE
Normal Retail for $85 each. Discount available for multiples and Free Adelaide Delivery on Friday afternoons.

The Monk has been closed up for a couple of years already.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## woodwormm (28/9/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Got any U-Brew-it places nearby? I reckon you could negotiate with them and probably pay less than the $12-$13 a tin it costs from a HBS. They have massive drums of coopers malt onsite. usually L,D and Amber aswell.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> ...




hehe, this is exactly what got me thinking about bulk.. went to a ubrewit with a mate the other day. i'm going to do a brew there with said mate so i'll have to suss them out 



NigeP62 said:


> If you are interested Briess Liquid Extracts are available in 15kg 'Growlers'. More of a 10L Cube actually.
> Same varieties available as their 1.5kg tubs listed on my site HERE and HERE
> Normal Retail for $85 each. Discount available for multiples and Free Adelaide Delivery on Friday afternoons.
> 
> ...



hmm Nige looks like a very good option. I'm assuming you don't stock them on hand.

what sort of lead time and deposit do you need? 

which of their 3 'light' malts is closest to coopers light malt? Dark and amber are very tempting too. 

cheers


----------



## np1962 (28/9/12)

printed forms section said:


> hehe, this is exactly what got me thinking about bulk.. went to a ubrewit with a mate the other day. i'm going to do a brew there with said mate so i'll have to suss them out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pilsen Light will give about 5EBC at 1.040sg so pretty close to Coopers Light which is around 5.3EBC.
Only recently become available so haven't stocked them previously but looking to do so in the future.
Going through plenty of the Munich in the smaller size.
Will be putting an order in on Tuesday, happy to get some in if specifically for you if you're interested.
PM me with what you are after and I'll firm up the price.
Cheers
Nige


----------

